# Phone hotspot



## Larsheen (4 Nov 2017)

Hi,
I am looking to rid myself of Virgin broadband charges and intend, again,to look at getting a freesat system.I don't have a data package on my phone, am "pay as you go" and it was suggested to me to explore the possibility of signing up for a contract with a service provider for an unlimited data package and using my iPhone as a hotspot to provide coverage to a laptop.Not sure if that works with a desktop.However the person who suggested hasn't done this himself and was just passing on something he might have remembered hearing or reading about, if that makes sense.Is this doable and if so are there many down sides to it? I'm of the older generation who won't need to be gaming and who is just clinging on to the coat tails of the changing tech scene and would appreciate all help you can give.Thank you in advance


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Nov 2017)

I had to use my phone as hotspot as broadband went down and was working from home. Speed was ok, needed to keep the phone close to the laptop. It should work with desktop, assuming the desktop can currently pick up wifi signal. 
When you set the phone to act as hotspot, a code will appear on your screen. That's the password to the hotspot network. 
Write it down and then connect to that hotspot network from your desktop, entering the password.

But, it puts a lot of strain on the phone, I was using 1% of phone battery per minute, and the phone gets hot. 
So it's ok for occasional use.
I was using about 500 MBs a day with 7-8 hours use, but no videos\streaming.

In terms of who to go with for unlimited data package I don't have experience there I'm afraid.


----------



## dub_nerd (4 Nov 2017)

I use my phone for tethering every now and again and also use a MiFi. Things to watch out for if you are thinking of this:

1) Make sure your provider allows tethering. Most do (maybe they all do nowadays because of competition), but it is worth checking. I have heard of "unlimited" packages for phone data which rather uselessly don't allow you to tether -- it sounds incredible but this is something that can be optionally provisioned on your phone by the provider.

2) You don't have to use your phone. Most providers also offer a "MiFi" dongle -- a tiny wireless hub the size of a credit card (but fatter) which takes a SIM card and frees up your phone and phone battery. They typically cost a few tens of euros but may be discounted or even free if you are going with a new provider for data. A MiFi also gives you the most up-to-date connection without upgrading your older phone, e.g. just in case your phone doesn't do 4G. It will also have a slightly better wireless range than your phone, though not as good as a full size router (which would also have Ethernet ports for connecting things like older wired printers).







2a) Just to note: if you get a MiFi with a provider contract it will be locked to that provider. You generally can't switch to another provider's SIM. You can buy your own 4G router which is not locked, but will be considerably more expensive (up to €150 or so) and probably not worth it. If you go with a provider, it is very important to check for a cooling off period. Many of them allow you to return it within 14 days if it is not working out for you, which brings us to:

3) Perhaps most importantly, if this is for your home check out the signal with _each provider_ you are considering. Each of them may operate off different masts and speeds may vary considerably. Especially if you are urban (which you probably are if you have Virgin Media), also check the signal at different times of day. Run a number of speed tests.

4) Mobile broadband quality is variable. VoIP can work quite well over the right connection, but sometimes latency increases and it gets patchy. A mobile broadband package will not be suitable for loads of video or video calling as the data volumes are just too high for most packages (unless you can find a genuinely unlimited one).

5) If you are using an older desktop machine you may need a wifi dongle to connect wirelessly (but you probably already have this figured out from your VM setup).

I'm not _au fait_ with packages I'm afraid. I use a 1GB package from 48months for extremely occasional phone tethering, and a Vodafone PAYG package with a MiFi which is expensive but can be bought in small increments which suits me. If I was looking for a home broadband replacement, just glancing around I see that Eir has a 25GB package for €20 with a free 4G MiFi on a 6-month billpay contract. Something to look out for with PAYG packages is when unused data expires. In some cases it is quite short, I came across one recently where your data lasted  180 days but I'm afraid I can't remember which provider. Will get back to you if I can think of it.

EDIT: found it, it was Meteor (see this boards thread) but Meteor have been subsumed into Eir and I don't think the packages exist anymore.

EDIT2: No, I tell a lie! The same PAYG package still exists under Eir -- €30 for 50GB with 180 day expiry. This is probably one of the better deals around especially for light users. You can even take it roaming under the mandatory new EU rules. As it's PAYG you will have to buy a MiFi. I see they offer a (presumably unlocked) 4G router for €149 (as I guessed) and a 4G MiFi for €79 (ouch, pricey! -- if buying this, check it is unlocked, it should be at that price). There's a USB dongle version for €29 but this won't allow you to connect multiple devices wirelessly. You might find a cheaper unlocked 4G MiFi on Amazon but then you will not get any help from Eir if things go wrong.

Maybe the sensible option is: take a six month contract with Eir at 25GB/month for €20 to get the free MiFi. Effectively the six months costs you €40 compared to having to buy your own MiFi. Then go PAYG thereafter. (Check if you own the MiFi and can have it unlocked after the 6 months).

But don't forget rule number one! -- test the performance you are going to get before you commit to anything. And check you can return the MiFi as well as the SIM. The last thing you want is to be instantly tearing your hair out over an unsuitable package.


----------



## Larsheen (5 Nov 2017)

Thank you odyssey06. Never thought or knew about the effect on the phone


odyssey06 said:


> I had to use my phone as hotspot as broadband went down and was working from home. Speed was ok, needed to keep the phone close to the laptop. It should work with desktop, assuming the desktop can currently pick up wifi signal.
> When you set the phone to act as hotspot, a code will appear on your screen. That's the password to the hotspot network.
> Write it down and then connect to that hotspot network from your desktop, entering the password.
> 
> ...


----------



## peemac (5 Nov 2017)

I use my phone as a hotspot - have done so for almost 2 years. 

Strong 4g coverage at home and use wifi where possible too away from home.

Have netflix and have it at standard settings (not hd),  so an hours viewing is less than 1gb.

Home pc also connected, but as I'm on computer all day in work,  it's not used much.

Phone is plugged into charger when hotspot is in use.

Rarely go over 30gb, so fair use policy not an issue.


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Nov 2017)

I liked the look of those Eir packages so much I've ordered a SIM. Not a promising start -- on the SIM ordering page you have to verify that you've read the T's & C's, which is a page with literally dozens if not hundreds of links. If you do manage to find the mobile broadband T's & C's amongst them, it's years out of date. Hopefully it'll all just work.


----------



## Larsheen (8 Nov 2017)

Well it's all coming to a head now with Virgin Media jacking up their prices again.Furthermore they are withdrawing the discount for paying the bill yourself in the shops now it will be continue to pay in shop with no reduction for doing so which is fair enough, or no more paying in shop and give them your credit card details.For me now it is a case of working out whether I need to pay the guts of €100 a month and rising for the sometimes luxury and possibly occasional necessity of broadband.I need to find someone who manages their online banking, reservation making etc off a phone/laptop with a data package and see what is being missed by not having broadband


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Nov 2017)

I also got rid of VM's TV package earlier this year. But I wouldn't really want to live without high speed broadband. I pay €50/month for that, though I see it is now €60 to new customers. But you definitely can live with just mobile broadband if you have to, at a much lower price. I do it regularly in a holiday home and basically do everything I do on VM except for tons of video.


----------



## Larsheen (8 Nov 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> I also got rid of VM's TV package earlier this year. But I wouldn't really want to live without high speed broadband. I pay €50/month for that, though I see it is now €60 to new customers. But you definitely can live with just mobile broadband if you have to, at a much lower price. I do it regularly in a holiday home and basically do everything I do on VM except for tons of video.


Thanks dub_nerd.That's both good and reassuring to hear.I don't really want to get rid of the broadband but where it's heading price wise is a bit scary when on a pension.In the end it will probably work out to broadband or phone with data.The video end of things wouldn't be a big worry although my wife loves her youtube!! Do you mind me asking are you on the 240mb deal with landline? Did you set up the TV yourself or did you get someone in to do it for you?Thank you again.


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Nov 2017)

Hi Larsheen, yes, I'm on the 240 MB + landline. Just to note: when I went to cancel the TV earlier this year, VM outrageously told me I would be on a new 12-month contract because I was changing package. I told them if I was on a new contract I wanted the six-month discount available to new customers. They partly relented, so I got it at €30 for the first 4 months. And yes, I agree with you -- if it's now going up to €60/month it's a bit excessive again.

Regarding the TV, I had already had Sky in the past, so the dish and cabling was already there. I just bought a Ferguson Ariva combi set-top box, and an indoor Saorview aerial, plugged the aerial and the satellite cable into it and that was it. More channels than I ever wanted, with no monthly charge. I'd been toying with the idea for a couple of years and kicked myself I hadn't done it earlier.

Just one other point regarding phones: if you have broadband you should never really have to pay for landline calls again. Companies like VM and others make a big play of packages that give you cheap landline minutes but you can get them even cheaper elsewhere. It involves setting up your own VoIP though, which is not everyone's cup of tea. In any case, most people are happy to do most of their personal calling with Viber or other apps nowadays.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Nov 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> I do it regularly in a holiday home



What package do you have dub_nerd? Have you a dongle or a unit that creates a wi-fi hotspot?

I have (had) a 3 mi-fi unit but for some reason it has given up connecting/can't receive a signal.


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Nov 2017)

I'm just using a Vodafone MiFi which I've had for years, and doing PAYG. I get a pretty good signal, by accident of being near a mast even though very rural. Since doing some investigation for Larsheen above, though, I've ordered an Eir SIM. If I can get the same signal I like the look of their 180-day pass better. Will try to unlock the MiFi to use it, and if the signal's good I might even buy a 4G device. But I already get better than a dozen Mbps on 3G, which is more than enough for what I need.


----------



## Larsheen (9 Nov 2017)

Thanks dub_nerd. Really appreciate your advice and help. Will start to explore and try to educate myself


----------



## RedOnion (9 Nov 2017)

@dub_nerd I have to commend you on the brilliant posts to this thread. Highly informative, well thought through and structured replies to what started as a very simple question. I've found it extremely useful as it's something I'll need to consider myself in the near future. Thank you.


----------



## Larsheen (9 Nov 2017)

RedOnion said:


> @dub_nerd I have to commend you on the brilliant posts to this thread. Highly informative, well thought through and structured replies to what started as a very simple question. I've found it extremely useful as it's something I'll need to consider myself in the near future. Thank you.


I agree  completely.Thank you again


----------



## tallpaul (9 Nov 2017)

I use the eir (Meteor) 50Gb/180 day for €30 sim in my own Mifi which I picked up from Maplin during the summer for €70. It was on special at the time and is more expensive now (a TP-Link M7300). I have used it here, the UK and Spain without issue. A splendid bit of kit. I have had seven devices connected to it at one stage and everyone had very adequate 4G speeds.

This is it: [broken link removed]

It is now €105!! It is a far more reasonable £66 on Amazon or about what I paid for it here and, like the one sold in Maplin, is unlocked for any network worldwide. There is a slightly more advance one (M7350) also available but was much dearer at the time of purchase so I didn't bother with it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-LT...&qid=1510226649&sr=8-1&keywords=tp+link+m7300


----------



## dub_nerd (9 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the info tallpaul. My Eir SIM arrived so I am looking forward to trying it out. I also came across this excellent Ireland-specific [broken link removed], with a lot of interesting technical info that I hadn't known. Also this great comreg site viewer for mast locations and services:

http://siteviewer.comreg.ie/

I can see that Meteor (presumably now Eir) have a mast on the same site from which I'm currently getting good Vodafone reception. It only mentions UMTS rather than 3G or 4G, but in combination with Eir's coverage map this has to be where their 4G coverage is provided from.


----------

